# Michael Mcintyre



## electrogirl (Apr 14, 2009)

I've noticed a feeling of hatred towards him from some urbans.

Now, while initially I thought 'wow, your face is _really_ annoying', and when he opened his mouth I thought 'oh no, you are really _really_ annoying'

But then actually, what he said was quite funny and amusing. He's quite whimsical. I saw him on Live at The Apollo and he did some nice whimsical sketch about skipping, and made some observations about scottish money, and some other things. Oh the 'yearly sick' thing. Hahah. A little smile came on my face thinking of that bit..see! He is funny!

Now fair enough if whimsy is not your cup of tea, but what else is the HATE for?

He is on every panel show going, but who isn't? I'm sure some of the people on 8 out of 10 Cats, Mock the Week or whatever must sometimes have to quickly remind themselves of what show they are on. 

Anyway, what do you think of him?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 14, 2009)

any relation to donal?  if not, no opinion.


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 14, 2009)

he's a tosspot.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## electrogirl (Apr 14, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> he's a tosspot.



why though?


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 14, 2009)

He did a corporate event that I was helping run and almost didn't come of the toilets for the 2nd half as people weren't laughing enough* 


*In fairness, it was a crowd of most Finns, Scandos, Chinese and Russians - his brand of humour only really got the Brits laughing.

I thought he was bloody funny though


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2009)

i can't get beyond the smirk and the squeak.
He's got a very puncheable voice.
And his face is begging for the most sickening kind of violence.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 14, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i can't get beyond the smirk and the squeak.
> He's got a very puncheable voice.
> And his face is begging for the most sickening kind of violence.



Yeah definitely. Like I said, his face almost astounded me with how annoying it was, but that's not his fault really.

So can we assume most of the hatred on urban is irrational? Or at least based on looks?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 14, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> any relation to donal?  if not, no opinion.



let's mug him and find out


----------



## Thora (Apr 14, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I've noticed a feeling of hatred towards him from some urbans.
> 
> Now, while initially I thought 'wow, your face is _really_ annoying', and when he opened his mouth I thought 'oh no, you are really _really_ annoying'
> 
> ...



I agree with you tbh.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 14, 2009)

It's hard to get past the impression he is very very pleased with himself and as that is the first impression I get, I've never wanted to get past that.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 14, 2009)

He was the 'headline' act at a union conference social night I was at a few years back, a patronising twat frankly. Really cynical and oh so aloof trying to make himself out as just toying with the audience, but his sneery patronising tone didn't come across as an act at all but exactly what he is.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 14, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> It's hard to get past the impression he is very very pleased with himself and as that is the first impression I get, I've never wanted to get past that.





Fedayn said:


> He was the 'headline' act at a union conference social night I was at a few years back, a patronising twat frankly. Really cynical and oh so aloof trying to make himself out as just toying with the audience, but his sneery patronising tone didn't come across as an act at all but exactly what he is.



Really? It honestly surprises me because what I've seen of him on telly and standup has just been, like, innocent giggly type observation humour. Nothing sneery at all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah definitely. Like I said, his face almost astounded me with how annoying it was, but that's not his fault really.
> 
> So can we assume most of the hatred on urban is irrational? Or at least based on looks?



I've only seen him on panel games and he seems like the kid at school who's not very popular but keeps making jokes cos he knows being funny is a good way at getting by if you're not good-looking or athletic, but he's eternally unaware that he hasn't a funny bone in his body, so people despise him anyway. You can tell the other comics hate him too.
He's only become successfull through an iron will and a total lack of self-awareness - he's just kept plugging and picked up enough tricks to pull off a modest stand up act. There are many comics like this on the circuit.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 14, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I've only seen him on panel games and he seems like the kid at school who's not very popular but keeps making jokes cos he knows being funny is a good way at getting by if you're not good-looking or athletic, but he's eternally unaware that he hasn't a funny bone in his body, so people despise him anyway. You can tell the other comics hate him too.
> He's only become successfull through an iron will and a total lack of self-awareness - he's just kept plugging and picked up enough tricks to pull off a modest stand up act. There are many comics like this on the circuit.



Well I'm not saying he is some kind of groundbreaking comic act, but his standup did make me laugh.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 14, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Really? It honestly surprises me because what I've seen of him on telly and standup has just been, like, innocent giggly type observation humour. Nothing sneery at all.



Yeah that giggly childish twit was there aswell, but so was his 'Ooooohh yes it's nice to help' and 'Oooohhh I love how you stand up for people'...... Sneering prick!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 14, 2009)

At first he does strike you as annoying, smug, etc. But if you actually watch his stand up, he is fecking hilarious.
He's not my favourite comedian, but if I'm honest I have laughed out loud more at him over the last few months than at anyone else.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2009)

Braying wanker


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 14, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Yeah that giggly childish twit was there aswell, but so was his 'Ooooohh yes it's nice to help' and 'Oooohhh I love how you stand up for people'...... Sneering prick!



What? I don't understand what you are saying.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 14, 2009)

zoooo said:


> At first he does strike you as annoying, smug, etc. But if you actually watch his stand up, he is fecking hilarious.
> He's not my favourite comedian, but if I'm honest I have laughed out loud more at him over the last few months than at anyone else.


Yeah exactly! He's not amazing but I don't understand why people HATE him.


DotCommunist said:


> Braying wanker



In what way?


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2009)

didnt like his stand up that much. dont watch enough telly to form an opinion on him though


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 14, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> What? I don't understand what you are saying.



He kept on repeating and remainding us how good it was that we went on strike and stood up for the poor, all delivered in a stupid sneering giggle with a nice hint of patronising giggle. All the worst 'comedic' elements of a middle-class liberal who's surrounded by people he thinks are suitably right on enough to patronise...


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 14, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> He kept on repeating and remainding us how good it was that we went on strike and stood up for the poor, all delivered in a stupid sneering giggle with a nice hint of patronising giggle. All the worst 'comedic' elements of a middle-class liberal who's surrounded by people he thinks are suitably right on enough to patronise...



Maybe he was just being posh and giggly and you read too much into it.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 14, 2009)

He's really, really annoying. As others have said, a face you want to punch, a voice you want to strangle, a laugh that makes you think 'yes, your dungeons and dragons friends didn't even find that funny, did they?' 

But he is actually quite good.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 14, 2009)

The tale of the walking bus in the snow was funny...

I like MM when he stops trying to be too clever and goes back to traditional anecdote-style standup.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 14, 2009)

Apart from the people who've had personal interaction with him and didn't like his performance for whatever reason, I think people hate him because he does come across at first as a smug upperclass twit who laughs at his own jokes. 

I mean, I thought that too! But if you just look past that for a second and actually watch him performing stand up he seriously is hilarious and becomes very likeable. It's weird.

When he was little he spent a lot of time with Kenny Everett, he was like his second dad/uncle or something. Pretty cool!


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 14, 2009)

scifisam said:


> He's really, really annoying. As others have said, a face you want to punch, a voice you want to strangle, a laugh that makes you think 'yes, your dungeons and dragons friends didn't even find that funny, did they?'
> 
> But he is actually quite good.



tbh, it must show how good he is that he has still managed to win some of us over. I was totally ready to hate his face off, but ended up really liking him.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 14, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Maybe he was just being posh and giggly and you read too much into it.



Nah, posh and giggly and funny is Will Smith, this was sneery and patronising and i'm not the only one who thought so.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 14, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Nah, posh and giggly and funny is Will Smith, this was sneery and patronising and i'm not the only one who thought so.



OK fair enough. 

Also I thought you were talking about Will Smith the nice guy moviestar that Sadken wants to bum then and was confused.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 14, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> OK fair enough.
> 
> Also I thought you were talking about Will Smith the nice guy moviestar that Sadken wants to bum then and was confused.



Nah, the white English comic Will Smith.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 14, 2009)

If anyone wants to give the poor dear a go.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 14, 2009)

zoooo said:


> If anyone wants to give the poor dear a go.



is the 'yearly sick in mouth' bit on there?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 14, 2009)

I can't work it out. I *think* that's the one! 


(Yay! It's in Part 2.)


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 15, 2009)

He's a desperately unfunny twat


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 15, 2009)

This must be the inverse of how the public school kids feel about Jo Brand, Mark Thomas, etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2009)

One of the funniest new comics in recent memory, fucking funny guy! I don't have a hang up about well spoken people so he doesn't annoy me...


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> He's a desperately unfunny twat



Why do you think he is a twat though? 

Do you see what people have said about getting past his annoying face?^^^


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 15, 2009)

Annoying face aside his material isn't funny.

So that's crap material delivered by an annoying face.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2009)

He looks really smug.

A lot of his material sounds suspiciously second hand as well.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Annoying face aside his material isn't funny.
> 
> So that's crap material delivered by an annoying face.


OKay so you don't think he's funny.

I just don't understand why everyone is like, 'he's a fucking twat' 'i fucking hate him'

It's odd.



Dillinger4 said:


> He looks really smug.
> 
> _A lot of his material sounds suspiciously second hand as well_.




How can it sound suspiciously second hand? Either you've heard it before or you haven't.

He does have a smugface though, but that's not his fault.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> OKay so you don't think he's funny.
> 
> I just don't understand why everyone is like, 'he's a fucking twat' 'i fucking hate him'
> 
> ...



I am sure I read somewhere that he is known for stealing other peoples jokes, and passing them off as his own. 

Or something. I cant remember, I wasn't that interested.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am sure I read somewhere that he is known for stealing other peoples jokes, and passing them off as his own.
> 
> *Or something. I cant remember, I wasn't that interested*.



Hahahaha thanks 

I thought you hated him too that's all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2009)

no that's Peter Kay and Joe Pasquale.
He may not be a joke thief, but he seems well unoriginal. I watched the first two minutes of that clip and he just delivers some hackneyed shit about how people behave on public transport. I stopped before he started asking why you never see white dog shit anymore.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Hahahaha thanks
> 
> I thought you hated him too that's all.



He has a smugface, but I am pretty indifferent really. I am not the one who has to look in the mirror at my smugface every morning.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> no that's Peter Kay and Joe Pasquale.
> He may not be a joke thief, but he seems well unoriginal. I watched the first two minutes of that clip and he just delivers some hackneyed shit about how people behave on public transport. I stopped before he started asking why you never see white dog shit anymore.



Yeah totally, that's what I'm saying. He is amusing and a bit funny, definitely not shit, your bogstandard observational comedy. 

But people hate him because of his voice and face.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah totally, that's what I'm saying. He is amusing and a bit funny, definitely not shit, your bogstandard observational comedy.
> 
> But people hate him because of his voice and face.


and his unremarkable unoriginal unfunny material and delivery. Which is fair enough.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 15, 2009)

Actually, there is something in him using secondhand material. Dara O'Briain has a skit about someone not understanding him on the phone - spelling out letters. Micheal Mcintyre has exactly the same skit, but it would never have happened with his accent. Blatant copy. 

Dara O'Briain is possibly the funniest comedian I've seen ever who is also not an arsehole.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> He has a smugface, but I am pretty indifferent really. I am not the one who has to look in the mirror at my smugface every morning.



yeah you are


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> and his unremarkable unoriginal unfunny material and delivery. Which is fair enough.



He is pretty average really. There is not that much about him to hate.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah you are



Yeh, but that is _my_ smugface, not _his._


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Actually, there is something in him using secondhand material. Dara O'Briain has a skit about someone not understanding him on the phone - spelling out letters. Micheal Mcintyre has exactly the same skit, but it would never have happened with his accent. Blatant copy.
> 
> Dara O'Briain is possibly the funniest comedian I've seen ever who is also not an arsehole.



Yep, that is the one.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> and his unremarkable unoriginal unfunny material and delivery. Which is fair enough.



There are loads of them about though.

It must be his face.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2009)

I hate them all - people who think they can stand there and make me laugh


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I hate them all - people who think they can stand there and make me laugh



Yeah fuck you JESTERS


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2009)

I refuse to laugh at these 'comedians', even when they're funny.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Don't give them the satisfaction.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 15, 2009)

But if you went in a group to a comedy night, all with a pact not to laugh because you shouldn't give them the satisfaction, then you'd end up in uncontrollable, rippling fits of laughter.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

scifisam said:


> But if you went in a group to a comedy night, all with a pact not to laugh because you shouldn't give them the satisfaction, then you'd end up in uncontrollable, rippling fits of laughter.



Yeah definitely.

I don't think Orangutan would have trouble though. He strikes me as someone who would find it quite easy to be 'not amused'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2009)

I am as stern as Sam The Eagle


----------



## scifisam (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah definitely.
> 
> I don't think Orangutan would have trouble though. He strikes me as someone who would find it quite easy to be 'not amused'.



That's Victoria. He's Henry.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm just gonna say I hate him cos I need to win back some urban points.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

```

```



Sadken said:


> I'm just gonna say I hate him cos I need to win back some urban points.



That's fair enough.

This thread is basically a thinly veiled way of me accusing Urban of inverse snobbery and judging people on their faces.

But if you want that on your urban cool points list then sobeit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2009)

He is a straight up tosser. The cancer that is killing comedy.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> He is a straight up tosser. The cancer that is killing comedy.



You jsut hate posh people dotty, admit it, he has done nothing to you apart from be posh and have a smug face.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> You jsut hate posh people dotty, admit it, he has done nothing to you apart from be posh and have a smug face.



any professional comedian who prefaces a gag with 'this is rilly funneh' deserves to die.

And yes, I do hate his smug face.


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 15, 2009)

He is funny as fuck. Feel sorry for those who can't get past the "smug face" and "annoying voice".


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 15, 2009)

rikwakefield said:


> He is funny as fuck. Feel sorry for those who can't get past the "smug face" and "annoying voice".



I'm sure we'll cope.


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 15, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> I'm sure we'll cope.



Maybe


----------



## foo (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> tbh, it must show how good he is that he has still managed to win some of us over. I was totally ready to hate his face off, but ended up really liking him.



dunno bout really liking him but after watching his standup i don't want to punch his face in any more. 

i liked the bit about gymnasts and corners. it made me lol   

(i found him funnier than Stewart Lee...shoot me now)


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm finding this all quite sad, imagine having a face SO punchable, that people don't look past it to see that you're actually okay and quite funny.

It's almost like racism, in a way.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

foo said:


> dunno bout really liking him but after watching his standup i don't want to punch his face in any more.
> 
> i liked the bit about gymnasts and corners. it made me lol
> 
> *(i found him funnier than Stewart Lee...shoot me now*)



hahaha Foo! You are going daaaaaaaaaaaaaaahn.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> He is a straight up tosser. The cancer that is killing comedy.



Still talking about Michael McIntyre, right?


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I'm finding this all quite sad, imagine having a face SO punchable, that people don't look past it to see that you're actually okay and quite funny.
> 
> It's almost like racism, in a way.



A lot of people find my face pretty punchable.  Even more so now I've got a tan and it looks like the colour of Frank Lampard's skin.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Still talking about Michael McIntyre, right?





I don't know what you mean Ken, it's not over the top at all, is it? I mean, mildly amusing observational comics are DEFINITELY killing comedy, aren't they?


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2009)

I quite like him


----------



## foo (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> hahaha Foo! You are going daaaaaaaaaaaaaaahn.



oh probably. for more reasons than finding Lee a smug bore. 

agree with Scifisam about Dara O'Brian. he's in a different class.


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2009)

Actually, Foo, you've been brave enough to say what I was thinking earlier on. I find him funnier than Stewart Lee as well.

There. I've said it.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Let the revolution begin!


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I don't know what you mean Ken, it's not over the top at all, is it? I mean, mildly amusing observational comics are DEFINITELY killing comedy, aren't they?



No, I was just worried DC meant me.  I quite like Mcintyre but then I am the worst kind of human filth imaginable, so you might not want my poisoned endorsement.  Imagine the KKK turning up en masse for Race for Life or something like that; just a really awkward few moments basically.  Do you know what they do to people like me in prison?etc.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2009)

nob


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Your argument is amazing. Basically you're coming across as really shallow here DC, it's not very attractive.


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2009)

I dunno, I quite fancy him 

 MM - not DC 

Of course, I'm sure DC is eminently fanciable..


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

madzone said:


> I dunno, I quite fancy him
> 
> MM - not DC
> 
> Of course, I'm sure DC is eminently fanciable..



MM is my initials.


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> MM is my initials.


 It's proper love with you, Ken. Lust doesn't come into it


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Your argument is amazing. Basically you're coming across as really shallow here DC, it's not very attractive.



did I mention the braying? The 'haw-haw I shall mock scottish people and play to my middle england audience like the lazy crap comedian I am?'


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

madzone said:


> It's proper love with you, Ken. Lust doesn't come into it



Sweet, madzone.  I always come back to your love.


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> did I mention the braying? The 'haw-haw I shall mock scottish people and play to my middle england audience like the lazy crap comedian I am?'


 I think you're warming to him...


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> did I mention the braying? The 'haw-haw I shall mock scottish people and play to my middle england audience like the lazy crap comedian I am?'



Don't you get it?  You seriously don't get that Scottish people are funny?


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> did I mention the braying? The 'haw-haw I shall mock scottish people and play to my middle england audience like the lazy crap comedian I am?'



Hahahahahah. What? Because of the 'scottish note' bit?

Are you mental?


----------



## Scaggs (Apr 15, 2009)

He reminds me of Bob Monkhouse, he was annoyingly smug and unwatchable too but at least he was amusing (apparently)


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2009)

it's the whole shchtick. Lazy comedy from a man with an arse for a face.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> it's the whole shchtick. Lazy comedy from a *man with an arse for a face.*



More shalloweness.


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> it's the whole shchtick. Lazy comedy from a man with an arse for a face.


 Yeah, dotty. I'm surprised at you. After your Gok related semirant about judging people on their looks your judging a bloke on having an arse for a face


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2009)

the arse/face interaction is simply a flaw he can't help.

his crap comedy, awful delivery and air of smug superiority-those things he crafted himself. And a joke thief too it seems. Well well well.


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> the arse/face interaction is simply a flaw he can't help.
> 
> his crap comedy, awful delivery and air of smug superiority-those things he crafted himself. And a joke thief too it seems. Well well well.


 You're just over tired


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> the arse/face interaction is simply a flaw he can't help.
> 
> his crap comedy, awful delivery and *air of smug superiority*-those things he crafted himself. And a joke thief too it seems. Well well well.



It's only you who see that because of his accent and voice. He says nothing to allude to that.

And most of the comments you've made on this thread have mentioned his face. You are clearly bothered by it, bothered by his ugliness. How shallow.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2009)

I love his piece about how posh idiots can use any word for being rat arsed! Fucking funny. Oh and his man drawer piece is a work of genius!


----------



## foo (Apr 15, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh and his man drawer piece is a work of genius!



he nicked that bit from Sean Locke though...


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> It's only you who see that because of his accent and voice. He says nothing to allude to that.
> 
> And most of the comments you've made on this thread have mentioned his face. You are clearly bothered by it, bothered by his ugliness. How shallow.


 He's not ugly 

He has nice teeth.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

madzone said:


> He's not ugly
> 
> He has nice teeth.



No, I was paraphrasing DC.


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> No, I was paraphrasing DC.


 Well, don't. It's upsetting me


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

DC is being probably just about as funny as I find MM though, has to be said.


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 15, 2009)

He plays up to the smug middle class character. The opening sequence to his DVD is a good example.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 15, 2009)

I've seen him on the tellybox and his DVD and he made Wry and I laugh out loud, a lot, for long periods, so AFAIC he's a decent comedian.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

rikwakefield said:


> He plays up to the smug middle class character.



DC does?  Tell me about it.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> DC does?  Tell me about it.



ha real life lol


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

I knew that line of gagmaking would pay dividends eventually.


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2009)

It's only elctrogirl. She'd laugh to see a cat piss tbf


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

A starving man would eat a turd sandwich, madz.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> MM is my initials.



Are you Marshall Mathers or Marilyn Manson?


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Are you Marshall Mathers or Marilyn Manson?



A little from column A...


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Marilyn Monroe.



Better than Lionel Blair.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Better than Lionel Blair.



I could jazz hand him out of the room.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I could jazz hand him out of the room.



I've seen that rumour written in the gents.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

In the internet gents.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't think Lionel would want _that_ kind of jazz hand from _me._


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2009)

foo said:


> he nicked that bit from Sean Locke though...



He did?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2009)

Darren O'Brian isn't funny either


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

Darren lol


----------



## Numbers (Apr 15, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I've seen him on the tellybox and his DVD and he made Wry and I laugh out loud, a lot, for long periods, so AFAIC he's a decent comedian.


^^
This, mrs and I both enjoy him tremendously.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 15, 2009)

I think he's pretty funny.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2009)

I've only seen him do the Apollo thing, and was prepared to hate him because he looked like I could, but I laughed. Lots. Thought he was very funny.

But then I like Victoria Wood and that's incredibly non-urbans so ignore me


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

IS Victoria Wood non-urbans? wtf?

Acorn Antiques??!!!

Acron Antiques.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 15, 2009)

Victoria Wood's ace!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> IS Victoria Wood non-urbans? wtf?
> 
> Acorn Antiques??!!!
> 
> Acron Antiques.



Apparently so. I've took some right shit on here for liking her


----------



## YouSir (Apr 15, 2009)

I've never really had a chance to decide if I like him or not, he could have great material but his smug, giggly delivery annoys the fuck out of me, I feel mildly angry the second I see him. Not conducive to laughter really.


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Apparently so. I've took some right shit on here for liking her


 Really? 

What's wrong with people on here?


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> IS Victoria Wood non-urbans? wtf?
> 
> Acorn Antiques??!!!
> 
> Acron Antiques.


 Dinner Ladies


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 15, 2009)

"Non-urbans"? WTF is this?


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 15, 2009)

madzone said:


> Dinner Ladies



"Do excuse me.  I man a helpline at midnight"

"Have you seen my Clint?"

"Nude?  Some of our appliances spit fat"

"I fell of a diving board in Guernsey"

Dinnerladies FTW!


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 15, 2009)

madzone said:


> Really?
> 
> What's wrong with people on here?



It's trendy to knock something popular.


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 15, 2009)

_"Michael McIntyre may have sold his entire run at the Pleasance, but his television fame, as guest on various panel shows, has completely eluded some. On seeing the 'extra shows added' notice, one Edinburgh mother asked her teenage daughter who he was. 'Dunno,' came the utterly unbothered reply. Allow me to fill you in, ladies: *Michael McIntyre is the rather pompous English comic who, on learning last year that he was not on the shortlist for the if.comedy award, harangued two judges for fully 20 minutes, saying this was a monstrous insult to his craft, to comedy and his legions of fans, and that he should have been - I quote - 'A shoo-in for the award'.* Ah, but sadly you never were, Michael. Not even close."_
http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2008/aug/10/edinburghfestival.comedy

I hate him even more than I hate Jimmy Carr...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2009)

You are _all_ rubbish. 

For loving and hating people. Fools.


----------



## _float_ (Apr 15, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> This must be the inverse of how the public school kids feel about Jo Brand, Mark Thomas, etc.


Mark Thomas went to Christ's Hospital _"a full board coeducational boarding school located in the countryside just south of Horsham, West Sussex"_

Jo Brand was educated at Helenswood School, Hastings, Tunbridge Wells Girls' Grammar School and Bexhill College.

Could almost qualify as 'public school kids' themselves.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 15, 2009)

_float_ said:


> Mark Thomas went to Christ's Hospital _"a full board coeducational boarding school located in the countryside just south of Horsham, West Sussex"_
> 
> *Jo Brand was educated at Helenswood School, Hastings, Tunbridge Wells Girls' Grammar School and Bexhill College.*
> Could almost qualify as 'public school kids' themselves.



Helenswood is state school, albeit single-sex. And I went to Bexhill college and it is not at all public school-like!


----------



## _float_ (Apr 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Helenswood is state school, albeit single-sex. And I went to Bexhill college and it is not at all public school-like!



CH is a rugby-playing bording school (albeit with c.90% assisted places). I was implying that a grammar school is *almost* like a public school (but isn't one).

I just think you could pick some better examples to illustrate the *opposite* of public school kids...


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2009)

I went to an all girls grammar school. It was state run and I'm from a single parent family on benefits


----------



## _float_ (Apr 15, 2009)

And?


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2009)

I just thought you'd like to know


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 13, 2009)

he's *such* a cunt.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 13, 2009)

You just all hate posh people, basically.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2009)

I think he's fucking funny, I like the fact that he's posh but can laugh at himself over it (his sketch how posh people can use any word for getting pissed and make it work is brilliant). His piece about the man drawer has me in stitches!


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 13, 2009)

only the annoying ones.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

For a minute I thought this was going to be about that nob who deliberately got mugged in a council estate so he could highlight crime


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

Seems quite funny


----------



## Riklet (Jun 13, 2009)

He's fucking funny at times, although he can be a bit annoying.

Screw you, urban status quo...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

You have to be quite judicious with Urban.  In some instances the popular consensus is spot on (The Wire), in others it's not (e.g. LOTR seems to get panned by most posters even though it is, in fact, teh awesome)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> You have to be quite judicious with Urban.  In some instances the popular consensus is spot on (The Wire), in others it's not (e.g. LOTR seems to get panned by most posters even though it is, in fact, teh awesome)



Judicious, I like that. Very true. There's no real consensus just at times opinion does appear to coalesce and there's an easy cynicism to fall for...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2009)

But then there are times when you just say what the fuck you think and feel and damn the consequence!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

I tend to look out for what Urbanites are recommending on the obscure side, but totally ignore their recommendations (or, more usually, slatings) about more mainstream films 

(e.g. Dark Knight which predictably started with a tedious moan by Wookey)


----------



## Diamond (Jun 13, 2009)

It's best not to laugh at your own jokes. Especially when it's a tactic for obscuring how pedestrian they are.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 13, 2009)

"don't fuck with Scottish people................................ who have a holiday booked!"

roflcopter etc etc


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 13, 2009)

Sometimes on Urban you get the sense sections of the population need, in a cultural sense,  postive discrimination.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 13, 2009)

Personally I love Micheal Mcintyre, I think his humour is great (and its victimless, unlike someone like Boyle) he makes me laugh till my sides split. 

But then I am middle class, like him, what's not to like!


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 13, 2009)

weltweit said:


> what's not to like!



his lame "jokes" and his stupid wobbly head and his annoying cuntish face.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 13, 2009)

I think he's ok, slightly better than the even more posh/smug Jimmy Carr. I'd rather watch Mcintyre than Peter Kay, who's neither posh or funny.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> his lame "jokes" and his stupid wobbly head and his annoying cuntish face.



His face is more arselike than cuntlike


----------



## 8den (Jun 13, 2009)

I have finally found the man's fan base. He's a wittering idiot, and strikes me as a comedian who'd play the opening act at the conservative party conference.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 13, 2009)

EastEnder said:


> I think he's ok, slightly better than the even more posh/smug Jimmy Carr. I'd rather watch Mcintyre than Peter Kay, who's neither posh or funny.



Cheating, Jimmy Carr is actively detestable, Mcintyre is just annoying and not at all funny, his ascendant career confuses me more than anything else.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 6, 2009)

weltweit said:


> Personally I love Micheal Mcintyre, I think his humour is great (and its victimless, unlike someone like Boyle) he makes me laugh till my sides split.
> 
> But then I am middle class, like him, what's not to like!


Same here.  There seems to be a lot of inverted snobbery about.


----------



## david dissadent (Jul 6, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I tend to look out for what Urbanites are recommending on the obscure side, but totally ignore their recommendations (or, more usually, slatings) about more mainstream films
> 
> (e.g. Dark Knight which predictably started with a tedious moan by Wookey)


Nail-head.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Same here.  There seems to be a lot of inverted snobbery about.



Welcome to Urban75...


----------



## kained&able (Jul 6, 2009)

Not really heard much of him but he was hillerious on top gear.

was that a good represenation of him?

his voice is bare annoying and his face very punchable though.


dave


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 6, 2009)

That was a pretty good taster of his stuff, yes. And yeah, his voice is posh/annoying (no doubt a major factor in the hate on display here...never let it be said that someone's accent wouldn't be enough to put people off )...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2009)

I could live with the poshness if he was actually funny. As he isn't, his crime is compounded.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 6, 2009)

is he better stand up or on his show thingy?

might gives something a download.


dave


----------



## Griff (Jul 6, 2009)

He seems to always laugh at his own jokes, which is very annoying.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2009)

Griff said:


> He seems to always laugh at his own jokes, which is very annoying.



Seems to me all comedians do that these days...I'm sure it was once an unwritten rule that good comedians don't laugh at their own jokes...


----------



## Griff (Jul 6, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Seems to me all comedians do that these days...I'm sure it was once an unwritten rule that good comedians don't laugh at their own jokes...



Yeah, back in the day you'd never see Monkhouse laughing at a witty one-liner.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Not really heard much of him but he was hillerious on top gear.
> 
> was that a good represenation of him?
> 
> dave



Yes, he was hilarious on Top Gear, I think it was a good rep of him, victimless on occasion self depricating humour .. I think he rocks !!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 6, 2009)

He is very funny, but he does have an extremely punchable face and a ridiculous voice.

I wish someone would kill Alan Carr though, how MJ can go and Carr can live? The world is so unfair


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2009)

Griff said:


> Yeah, back in the day you'd never see Monkhouse laughing at a witty one-liner.



Monkhouse was a comedian?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 6, 2009)

I think he's funny.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I think he's funny.



As in 'haha' or 'Christ wont this fucker please stop talking'?


----------

